# Do you ever read the subject lines of SPAM messages?



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just had to share this one because it had me in stitches. I click on my Bulk folder several times a day to delete items in it. I scan through to make sure no legitimate messages have found their way into my Bulk folder where the spam usually goes. Today the following subject line showed up, (parenthesis is mine so as not to offend, spelling is the senders) :

The only plus side to a small (insert name of male body part) is that it will fit in a do-nut!

Now, doesn't that subject line just scream to be opened?? 

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan-that is really cute!!!

I am an assistant so one of my jobs is to go thru my bosses email and try to take care of some of his "to do" list. Not only does he get more spam than anyone I know, he gets the most funny stuff. I was bored at work the other day and reading it... i should have kept it, it was the most hilarious "enlargement" poem I have ever read!!! Yeah, I know not a good havanese topic but seriously... I was laughing out loud! The poem was done in "Twas the Night before Christmas..." And you can imagine what the advertisement woke up with!!!


Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Well.......did ya OPEN it?????


No way, I'm at work! I must admit it was tempting. The visual it brings to mind is hysterical.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------

